
Why you should pick strong consistency whenever possible - mooreds
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/01/why-you-should-pick-strong-consistency-whenever-possible.html
======
ParamModule
I mean they are right on most of these points, but ultimately it's moot
because speaking from the position of a systems programmer most of us don't
think about application developers that much unless they are heavily involved
in the process.

This is just because most of us wound up as systems programmers because we
found business logic boring and we are both smart and masochistic.

We compensate by making sure whatever we are building is nevertheless very
extendable.

But like honestly even if we cared that strong consistency is easier on the
developer, the only techniques that I can think of on the top of my head that
aren't hellish to implement where you can come close enough to the performance
and availability of strongly eventually consistent AP systems are chain and
copyset replication, and unfortunately you really don't see many people using
it outside of Academic and Erlanger circles.

